# Morrison



## Cougar7464 (Jun 1, 2006)

Are there any good shooting areas near Morrison? As gas and range fees are going up in price I'd like to find somewhere outdoors to shoot where I only have to pay for gas and ammo (and as little of each as possible). I live in Lakewood, so someplace close would be best. I'd like to find someplace under 20 miles away, ideally. Thanks for any info you may have.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

When I lived in Allenspark, we used to shoot in Left Hand Canyon, Gold Hill, Nederland. Cann the USFS office and ask them where you can shoot.

How are things in the Peoples Republic of Boulder these days? Is sitting on a couch or chair on your porch still illegal?


----------



## Arcus (Feb 13, 2008)

*Green Mountain Guns?*

Doesn't GMG have a shooting range? They're in that complex on the northwest corner of Wadsworth and 285 about one block west of Wadsworth.


----------



## DSVETeran1990 (Mar 9, 2008)

I shoot near blackhawk/central city since left hand canyon is shut down now.


----------



## rkaminky (Apr 23, 2009)

hey DSVETeran1990, just wondering where you shoot near black hawk/central city? i am in golden and have always thought about going up there just never knew exactly where to go!

thanks


----------



## r_rice (Oct 9, 2009)

Arcus said:


> Doesn't GMG have a shooting range? They're in that complex on the northwest corner of Wadsworth and 285 about one block west of Wadsworth.


Green Mountain Guns is the gun shop. There is a range at called Green Mountain Family Shooting Center at Wadsworth and Jewell. Great place.


----------

